# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Extra fan

## clue144

I have two fans connected and i would like to connect one more but there is no place on the mainboard, how do you do then? Please see attached image

----------


## FDM to SLA

Depends on the power draw of the new fan. If its low and the board can handle it then piggy back of a fan that runs when you want the new one
to run. 

I took a feed from the power supply on my CTC printer and added a DC-DC voltage dropper, you can get these with variable control with a knob.
Very cheap on ebay.

I can switch the fan on independantly of any other fan and can vary its speed to barely turning to blowing the part off the build plate. (Slight
exageration maybe)  :Smile:    But its adjustable.

Look for DC-DC converter on ebay or buck converter / voltage dropper.

----------

